# ipad 2 & wifi



## Norfolk (6 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir,
Après de multiples tentatives suites aux différentes solutions proposées sur les forums, je vous explique mon problème :

ipad 2 acheté à noel, je suis dans l'impossibilité de conncter l'ipad en wifi.
J'ai tenté ce qui suit : 

arrêt / redemarrage de l'ipad
vérification de la connexion wifi (freebox v5)
changements de la configuration wifi de la box (wep, wpa...)
renouvellement de bail dhcp
modification de la luminosité 
mise à jour en IOs 5.0.1
restauration de l'ipad
retour de l'ipad chez Apple (aucun problème constaté)


aujourd'hui, je seche : l'ipad ne detecte pas la connexion wifi, ou par interttence (dans le meilleur des cas)
j'ai testé sur une livebox, un routeur netgear, et ma box (freebox v5)

A l'instant, je viens de restaurer l'ipad via iTunes, il ne detecte pas le réseau.

Tout fonctionne bien sur mon iphone 4s et sur mon ipod touch.

Je ne sais plus trop quoi tenter car j'ai épluché pas mal de posts sur différents forums, visiblement le soucis est récurent.

à vos bons coeurs pour un petit tuyeau !

A+
Norfolk


----------

